# Happy Birthday Michael Rader!



## Dave Martell (Apr 17, 2011)

:hbday:


----------



## mattrud (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Michael!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday hope it is a good one.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 17, 2011)

Welcome & Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Bday


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Michael!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 17, 2011)

happy birthday! Here's to a good year for knifemakers!


----------



## Michael Rader (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, I just noticed this. I just turned 40 so FYVM  Yeah, you guys can just stop this right now. Please blow up this thread.
-M


----------



## Vladimir (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Michael Rader (Apr 27, 2011)

I said, KNOCK IT OFF!!! ...unless you can convince me that old age will bring me wealth, comfort, health and joy... Yeah, didn't think so...

Just kidding, but seriously, no more.
-M


----------

